# New Incoming - Seiko 6139-7060



## Mr Bee (Feb 13, 2009)

As title, have just purchased a lovely example of a Seiko 6139 7060 ("blue eye") off the bay.

All original, and in superb condition looking at the pics, but the main thing it's a birth year watch, and as a June 1977 one, only 1 month before my birth month too. But it's took me ages to find one of these foe the right year, so I'm not holding out on the hope of getting a 77**** serial, one might never come up!

Anyway, the watch itself is all original, but I don't think the bracelet is, and I don't think is even a genuine Seiko bracelet. Does anybody know what the original strap would have been, as fitted in 1977?

I looked on eBay, but there's loads of different styles; and when it says "oyster" bracelet, what does this mean exactly?

Either that or what strap would best suit this watch do you think?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

If you want a big chunky leather "belt" for it, look up "Toshi" on the engine of Google and see what's there, hand made to your requirements. :yes:

(When you find a 77 - - serial number and decide you don't want the blue-eye, I'll take it off you and even cover the postage costs :rofl2: )

:weed:

TSA

The Sequined Avenger


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

Oyster refers to the design - said to emulate the famous Rolex Oyster three-segment-per-link style. Here's a pic of a modern one, for illustrative purposes only:










Vintage 6139s came on a variety of bracelets - I'm sure there are more knowledgeable people on here - but an Oyster was certainly one. Check out the Fishbone (there's a highly-recommended re-make of this available). I think the original for your watch could be the one below:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

hi

there are catalogue photos that show the 7060's and what bracelet they came on, go here and scroll down to the chrono's

wook

http://thewatchsite.com/files/Catalogs/1974%20Seiko%20Catalog.V2.pdf


----------



## Mr Bee (Feb 13, 2009)

Excellent link Wookie, thanks very much!


----------



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

could also try a nice mesh strap always look nice on seikos IMHO


----------

